# סקר: הברזות לחתונה



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (5/12/12)

סקר: הברזות לחתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז שתפו, מה הייתה הסיבה הכי הזויה ששמעתם על ביטול הגעה לחתונה שלכם ? 

ואפשר לצרף תמונה מהחתונה , סתם בשביל שיהיה נחמד יותר


----------



## Bobbachka (5/12/12)

אצלנו.... 
1. חבר לעבודה הבריז מהחתונה (לאחר שאישר הגעה עם בת זוגו) בגלל שמשחה אנטיביוטית לדלקת עיניים גרמה לבת זוגו לאלרגיה חמורה והיא נאלצה להתפנות לבית חולים כמה שעות לפני החתונה. קיבלנו התנצלות ומתנה קטנה וכמובן תמונה להוכחה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2. חבר לעבודה של אימי הבריז כי התבלבל ביום החתונה וחשב שהיא למחרת. 


ויאללה- זרמתי עם תמונה מהצילומים המקדימים, כי זה באמת כיף


----------



## א1ר (6/12/12)

באתי מהראשי...הרי תירוץ מיוחד ששמעתי 
בשל טורניר שחמט שבו הוא משתתף לא יוכל להגיע 
ועוד אחד ששמעתי - בשל משחק גולף לא יוכל להגיע
והיו עוד כמה-מסיבות סופ שנה/חנוכה וכו אבל זה נדוש


----------



## kate91 (7/12/12)

זה מה שקורה כשמזמינים אנשים שלא באמת מכירים 
ולא באמת רוצים להגיע. הכל בשביל חתונה נובורישית, להרשים לא יודעת מי בלא יודעת מה.


----------



## yaya87 (5/12/12)

אחשוב על סיבה מחר.בינתיים קחו תמונה


----------



## yaya87 (5/12/12)

אז ככה 
היו לנו הרבה "אני בשנת אבל"
"אני במילואים"
"בעלי חולה"
"רחוק לי ואין לי איך להגיע/לחזור"
"אין מי שישאר עם הילדה"
ו"חברה שלי נכנסה לצירים,בעלה לא היה בבית ומישהו צריך להשאר עם הילד הגדול אז הקפיצו אותי"

הוזמנו מעל ל500 אנשים.אישרו הגעה פחות מ300.המינימום של האולם זה 350 והם היו ממש חמודים והורידו אותנו להתחייבות של 300.הגיעו פחות אבל לפחות יצאנו בנזק יותר קטן מאשר 350 מנות...


----------



## מתחתנת ביוני6 (5/12/12)

לא מופיעה תמונה.. 
היה לכם באמת מזל. מה שם האולם?


----------



## yaya87 (5/12/12)

מוזר,היא היתה שם נראה לי 
למקרה שהיא תחליט לחזור,שמתי פה אחת אחרת.
האולם הוא אגמים בבאר שבע.


----------



## מתחתנת ביוני6 (5/12/12)

היא יפה מאוד!!!


----------



## yaya87 (5/12/12)

תודה! כמה חבל שהשיער לא מסודר :/


----------



## מתחתנת ביוני6 (5/12/12)

ממש לא שמים לב.. 
לא ראיתי את זה בכלל קודם לכן.. עכשיו מעניין לראות תמונות באור


----------



## yaya87 (5/12/12)

הנה אחת באור


----------



## מתחתנת ביוני6 (5/12/12)

את ממש יפה.. 
המון מזל טוב!!!


----------



## yaya87 (5/12/12)

תודה רבה  ומזל טוב גם לכם


----------



## ronitvas (5/12/12)

יכול להיות שפספסתי קרדיטים? 
אשמח לקישור!!!
את באמת מאוד יפה


----------



## yaya87 (5/12/12)

עוד לא העליתי.בתהליכי כתיבה... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 תודה!


----------



## elin86 (5/12/12)

במקרה נכנסתי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אז אענה..
לא ככ הזוי.. אבל עדיין מוזר..
חברת ביה"ס.. לא מאוד קרובה אבל עדיין שכחה.. אמרה שתגיע בשיחה שקיבלה ממאשרי ההגעה.. באותו היום שכחה.. ראתה אותי תקופה לאחר מכן וממש הצטערה אמרה שעבדה ושכחה שזה היה באותו היום.. קורה?


----------



## אוגלה (5/12/12)

אני פעם הברזתי מחתונה, 
הייתי בדרך אליה, אבל עברתי כמעט תאונת דרכים ( אמנם לא נכנסתי בכלום, אבל הרכב שלי עשה חצי צלחת בכביש) והייתי ממש בטראומה מזה, אז חזרתי הביתה.


----------



## Meirav Flum (5/12/12)

בני דודים שלי 
לאמא שלי נאמר שיגיעו כולם, בחתונה עצמה גיליתי שלא הגיעו. האחד טען שהוא צריך ללמוד למבחן (חתונת שישי צהרים יש לזכור) והשני נטען שסגר שבת בבסיס.
אחרי החתונה הסתבר שהוא קבע לאותו היום בדיוק להציע נישואין לחברתו והיה לו משהו שלם מתוכנן בצפון וכמובן ידוע מראש.
אח של סבתא- טען שלא קיבל את ההזמנה בדואר ומאד נעלב כשראה את התמונות מהחינה בפייסבוק.


----------



## awit1 (6/12/12)

אם זה מנחם אותך... 
גם אצלי לא הגיעו חלק מבני הדודים כי אבא שלהם קיבל שבץ מוחי יום לפני החתונה...

זה מבאס כל הביטולים האלה של הרגע האחרון...

תודה לאל, היום הוא כבר בסדר.


----------



## yoli (5/12/12)

אצלנו 
חברה טובה לא באה. 40 מעלות חום+פיטורין מהעבודה באותו יום. 
חבר של בעלי שהכלב שלו גסס.
חברים טובים של ההורים, שגם קרה להם משהו בדרך. כל האנשים האלה אישרו הגעה. היה גם ידיד שלי שלא אישר הגעה והגיע, הוא אמר שפשוט מעולם לא חשב שלא לבוא חחחח 
תראו לנו היתה סטיה של 5-10 אנשים, לדעתי היינו צריכים להתחייב על טיפונת פחות. ממליצה 10 אחוז רזרבה.


----------



## yoli (5/12/12)

שכחתי להוסיף 
חברה ממש טובה, שלא באה כי " לא היה לה איך" סליחה על הקיצוניות אבל ניתקתי איתה את הקשר, אנחנו היינו מדברות כל יום!! כל היום. וחבר הכי טוב שלי שכן שלה!! וואט דה פאק....  
חוץ מזה חברים ממש ממש טובים היו מוזמנים באותו יום לחתונה של בן דוד שלה והם הגיע לסוף החופה כי הם רקדו על שתי חתונות


----------



## Natalila (5/12/12)

אנחנו 
התחייבנו על 17 מנות יותר ממה שבאו (וזה עוד אחרי שהורדנו קצת)
אחר כך הגיעו הסברים של: הייתי חולה, התבלבלתי ביום וכו'
רבאק - לא בא לכם לבוא - אין בעיה. רק תגידו שאתם לא מגיעים!

זהו.. התמרמרתי...


----------



## OnG Wedding (5/12/12)

"המבחן היה קשה יותר משחשבתי, ונגמר מאוחר.." 
למען האמת יש בי תחושת אי נוחות נוכח הסיבות והתירוצים, כי זה לא צו 8, ומי שלא הגיע, לא הגיע, בזה זה נגמר. לא נוחה הסטואציה הזו בה מתארים בפניך כמה רצו לבוא ולא יכלו, הרי כבר אמרו חז"ל, אין דבר העומד בפני הרצון.. 
אני דאגתי לבהר לכל מכריי, אלי אפשר לבוא רק עם ברכה. העיקר שיהיה הרבה מצב רוח טוב וכח לרקוד.

לא נותרתי עם תחושות מרירות, מי שבא עשה את זה מכל הלב, והרבה שמחה.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (5/12/12)

עונה 
לנו היו יחסית מעט אנשים שאישרו הגעה ובסוף לא הגיעו:

אחד החברים של בעלי שכח באיזה יום החתונה, אז הוא שאל חבר אחר של בעלי שהתבלבל ביום באותו רגע ואמר לו תשובה לא נכונה. 
מסתבר שהוא חשב שהחתונה היא יום אחרי כן. 

הייתה לי חברה שהייתה חברה מאד מאד קרובה בעבר, אבל הקשר איתה התרופף בשנים האחרונות. בגלל שהיא יצרה איתי קשר בחצי שנה שלפני החתונה ונפגשנו, אמרתי שחבל שהקשר יחודש ואני לא אזמין אותה, אז הזמנתי. בסוף היא נתקעה בעבודה ולא הגיעה.


----------



## הבשית (5/12/12)

לא יודעת עד כמה זה הזוי 
אבל בן הזוג של החברה הכי טובה שלי לא הגיע בגלל שהיה לו מבחן חמישה ימים אח"כ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 בואו נאמר שזה לא הוסיף לו נקודות, ומלכתחילה לא היו הרבה


----------



## דניאל ואורן (5/12/12)

מקרה דומה 
בן זוג של החברה הכי טובה שלי לא הגיע, בגלל שהיה לו לימודים בבוקר למחרת. 
בואי נגיד שהבנתי איפה אני ממוקמת בסדר העדיפויות שלו. 

אח"כ, בפעם הבאה שראיתי אותם, הוא לא אמר לי מזל טוב ורק "ירד" על איזה תמונה שלנו מהצילומים המקדימים כי עשינו פרצוף מצחיק.


----------



## lanit (5/12/12)

לא משהו מיוחד 
אחת חולה, אחד לא טרח להסביר. בגלל שציפינו למינימום שאליו התחייבנו, לא טרחנו לעשות אישורי הגעה, והגיעו 142 אורחים (התחייבנו ל-150).
אחד עם משמרת במד"א שלא יכל להחליף כי האלטרנטיבות היו שומרות שבת ולא יכלו להחליף אותו (חתונת שישי).
זוג חברים של ההורים שקיבלו בשורות רפואיות לא טובות יום לפני (לא עלינו).
וחברה טובה מהעבודה שהיתה צריכה להשגיח במסיבת סיום כיתה של הבן שלה כועד הורים (כל השבוע עשתה טלפונים וניסתה לדחות/לבטל/לקצר את האירוע כדי להגיע לחתונה)


----------



## Taltalon269 (5/12/12)

אצלנו 
היו 3 הברזות של אנשים שידענו שרוצים להגיע
1. אמא של חבר של הבעלול ששברה את שתי הידיים והוא היה צריך לפנות אותה לבית חולים
2. חברה שאבא שלה התאשפז באותו ערב
3. חברה שעצרה בדרך לחתונה לסייע בתאונת דרכים וליוותה את הפצועה לבית החולים כי היא באמת בן אדם מדהים כזה שמקדיש את חייו לעזור לזרים

בחתונה עצמה אחד ההאורחים עבר אירוע לב (הוא שרד), אולי היינו צריכים לכתוב בהזמנה "לא בעלי לב חלש" במקום "השאירו את העקבים בבית"...


----------



## Taltalon269 (5/12/12)

ואגב הברזות 
אחת הכלות שלי הגיעה אלי שבוע לפני החתונה שאארגן אותה לצילומי רווקות, בזמן שאני עבדתי היא עשתה טלפונים לוידוא הגעה והציגה עצמה כעובדת מטעם האולם.
היא טילפנה לדוד (!) שלה, אח של אמא, ושאלה אותו אם הוא מגיע לחתונה של X וY, הוא ענה לה שהוא לא מכיר שום X, היא ניסתה שוב ואמרה לו שם מלא, הוא אמר שוב אני לא מכיר אף אחד בשם הזה וניתק לה בפרצוף!!!

אחרי החתונה הסתקרנתי ושאלתי אותה לגביו, היא אמרה שהוא אכן לא טרח להגיע, וטלפן יום למחרת לאמא שלה עם איזה תירוץ עלוב...


----------



## Olga1986 (5/12/12)

מזעזע.


----------



## Bobbachka (5/12/12)

סליחה, אבל למה אין תמונות?!?


----------



## FalseAngel (5/12/12)

שני אנשים הבריזו אחרי אישורי הגעה. 
שניים מהם אפילו לא טרחו להתנצל, פשוט התחמקו ממני עד סוף השנה בלימודים..

וחברה אחרת שהיא חברה מהצבא, אישרה הגעה פעמיים (לא סמכתי לגמרי על זה שהיא תגיע בפעם הראשונה, אז ביקשתי שיתקשרו אליה שוב 3 ימים לפני האירוע) ולא באה בסוף.
אחרי חודשיים קיבלתי SMS שהיא התבלבלה בתאריך והייתה בטוחה שזה בשבוע שאחרי, שאלה איפה אני גרה כי היא רוצה להביא מתנה. לא שמעתי ממנה מאז...

מצרפת תמונה מהמקדימים


----------



## ZimmerTLV (5/12/12)

תאונת ניתוח חזה 
אחת האורחות לא הגיעה כי לאחותה הזדהם השתל והיא הייתה מאושפזת... לזכותה יאמר שהודיעה יום לפני ובכל זאת, לא הסיבה הכי נפוצה.
הייתה גם אחת עם שפעת ואחת שנתקעה בעבודה אבל זה משעמם


----------



## Nooki80 (5/12/12)

האמת, לא משהו מיוחד 
רוב מי שאישר הגעה ולא הגיע, לא טרח לעדכן אותנו בסיבות ללמה לא הגיע, ואנחנו לא שאלנו (בדיוק מכיוון שלא רצינו לשמוע כל מיני תירוצים עלובים ועלובים פחות).
בעלה של חברה טובה היה אמור להגיע אבל היה חולה גמור, ולמחרת גם אושפז למשך שבועיים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, אבל היא הגיעה ואפילו השתתפה בחופה (ברגע האחרון כי חברה אחרת שאמורה היתה לברך הגיעה, אבל היתה חולה ונעלם לה הקול...).
כן היתה אורחת שלא הגיעה לחתונה (לא באמת שמנו לב, היא בת דודה של אמא) אבל התקשרה לאמא שלי ביום שלמחרת מהאולם, ואמרה שהתבלבלה ביום, הגיעה עד האולם ואמרו לה שהיא פספסה ביום את החתונה... היא אמרה שתשלח מתנה אבל לא שמענו ממנה אח"כ מה שמוביל אותי לחשוב שזה היה סוג של תירוץ. מיותר מבחינתי.

והנה תמונה מהמקדימים


----------



## kiziarish (5/12/12)

חייבת לכתוב לך 
התמונה המקסימה ש לך גרמה לי להציץ בקרדיטים שלך ואני חייבת לומר שהם פשוט מרגשים, סוחפים ומאוד אינפורמטיביים עבור כלות לעתיד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




תודה


----------



## Nooki80 (5/12/12)

תודה! אין לך מושג כמה משמח לקרוא 
את מה שכתבת


----------



## coffeetoffy (5/12/12)

השמלה שלך מאלון לבנה? 
כבר כמה ימים שאחותי וחברות שולחות לי לינק לתמונה של שמלה דומה וממליצות עליה בחום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




שמלה יפהפיה!


----------



## coffeetoffy (5/12/12)

יצאתי טונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
דיברנו על השמלה הורודה לפני כמה ימים!
אז הלינקים שקיבלתי היו לשמלה דומה בלבן, 
אבל לפחות אני עקבית במחמאות


----------



## Nooki80 (5/12/12)

שוב תודה על המחמאות! תמיד תמיד כיף לקבל!
הייתי שמחה שתהיה לי שמלה של אלון לבנה, ועוד יותר הייתי שמחה להיות מסוגלת ללבוש אחת...
אבל בואי נאמר שלא התקבלתי שם בסטודיו ביותר מדי התלהבות, ומכיוון שיש לי פרופורציות מאוד מודגשות (גיטרה על סטרואידים) הייתי בכל מקרה חייבת תפירה אישית מ- 0, מה שהיה מייקר את עלות השמלה הרבה מעבר למקסימום שהצבתי.
אבל, מעז יצא מתוק במקרה שלי


----------



## coffeetoffy (5/12/12)

גיטרה על סטרואידים


----------



## behappy (7/12/12)

אוי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לא אוהבת מקומות שלא נחמדים שם לבובות 
ברבי ולבעלות פרופורציות דומות..
טוב עשית, הייתה לך שמלה מהממממממת!


----------



## Nooki80 (7/12/12)

זה לא שלא נחמדים 
זה שמעבירים עלייך מבט בוחן מלמטה עד למעלה ואז בחזרה, בצורה איטית שנראית מכוונת, ברור לך מה הן חושבות/חושבים  (שאין לך באמת מה לחפש שם - במידה וזה לא ברור). אבל לפחות אצל אלון לבנה אף אחד לא היתה "לא נחמדה" או לא אדיבה או העירה משהו לא במקום. בתור בחורה מלאה/שמנה את אמורה להבין לבד לאן "מותר" לך להיכנס ולאן לא... (זו לפחות ההרגשה שלי רוב הזמן, גם בקניית בגדים רגילים וללא קשר לשמלת כלה).

ותודה!


----------



## קבוק בוטן (6/12/12)

אצלי רק אחת הבריזה (חברה לשעבר...) 
אחת הסיבות שבחרנו לעשות חתונה קטנה היא הרצון להזמין רק אנשים שיבואו מכל הלב, ישמחו להגיע ולא יבריזו בתירוצים מעליבים.
ואכן, מתוך 77 האורחים שהוזמנו כולם כולם הגיעו (וכשרצינו לאשר הגעה במייל שבוע לפני, כמעט כולם ענו "ברור שאני בא, יש שאלה בכלל?" כי הניחו שזה מובן מאליו)... חוץ מאחת.
חברה שלי, או לפחות היתה חברה מאוד טובה בתקופת הצבא. אנחנו מכירות כבר 10 שנים והחברות ידעה עליות ומורדות - לפעמים שיחות טלפון פעמיים בשבוע ולפעמים פגישה אחת לחצי שנה. אבל תמיד ידעתי שהיא שם בשבילי.
ואז היא לא הגיעה למסיבת רווקות. 
וכששלחתי לה הודעה אח"כ לשאול אם היא מגיעה לחתונה היא ענתה "אני עוד לא יודעת, אודיע לך" ומאז נעלמו עקבותיה.

היה אמנם תירוץ כלשהו של טיסה לחו"ל שהיא לא יכלה לדחות, אבל אני יודעת שבסופו של דבר גם הטיסה הזו לא קרתה. 
היא לא טרחה להגיד כלום ורק אחרי שנשברתי ושלחתי לה מייל (חודשיים אחרי החתונה) היא ענתה בקצרה מאוד משהו בסגנון "אני מצטערת, עברה עליי תקופה קשה". 
ובזה זה נגמר. הודעתי לה שהתשובה הזו מעליבה אותי (לא יכולת להודיע לפחות שאת לא באה? הייתי מבינה), שאם היא רוצה לדבר שתטרח להתקשר לפחות ולא לשלוח מייל... וזהו.
היא לא ענתה.
חייבת להודות שגם חמישה חודשים אחרי זה מציק לי ועצוב לי שככה החברות הזו נגמרה.
אבל זה מה יש.
(וכדי שיהיה קצת יותר שמח, שמתי גם תמונה


----------



## P i x i e s (8/12/12)

מניסיון עם חברות כאלה, 
למרות שאני קטנה ממך משמעותית אני יכולה לומר שאני באמת מבינה מה את מרגישה וזה עוד עלול להמשיך להכאיב, אבל החיים נמשכים וכמו שאני מתרשמת, מצאת הרבה חברים אחרים שימלאו את החלל


----------



## קבוק בוטן (9/12/12)

תודה 
למען האמת עם כל המסגרות שהייתי בהן כל החיים, לא הצלחתי לשמור על קשר רציף לאורך זמן גם עם אנשים שכן היו חברים פעם - 
לכן שמחתי שהחברות איתה החזיקה מעמד כ"כ הרבה שנים...
אבל כמו שאת אומרת החיים נמשכים, יבואו אנשים חדשים, וכאלה שגם ידעו לשמוח בשבילי אני מקווה.


----------



## dinara1 (6/12/12)

נסיעה לחו"ל 
חברת ילדות, כמובן שקיבלה את תאריך החתונה מראש, וכשחילקנו הזמנות פתאום נזכרה שהיא והחבר החדש קנו כרטיסים על התאריך הזה.

כשהם התחתנו הם קיבלו חזרה את אותו התרוץ בדיוק.


----------



## daimond1 (6/12/12)

"אני טס לחו"ל" - עוד לפני שאמרתי את התאריך 
היו כאלה שלא הגיעו עקב אירוע טראומטי שקרה בבוקר החתונה. חלק הבטיחו להביא מתנה ונעלמו כלא היו, חלק אפילו לא התקשרו להגיד מזל טוב.....


----------



## coffeetoffy (6/12/12)

יש לי גם שלושה כאלה 
10 חודשים לפני החתונה- שלושה הודיעו שהם כנראה בחו"ל (מאחד מהם ביקשתי להיות איתנו תחת החופה). 
ואחד נוסף שאמר שבספטמבר אין הרבה עבודה אז לא יהיה לו כסףOo


----------



## riki23 (6/12/12)

למה 
את חושבת שכולם חייבים לך? יתכן שהיו להם סיבות לא להגיע לחתונה שלך. לעיתים אלו סיבות אישיות, בריאותיות או כלכליות. מאוד ליגיטימי להחליט לא להגיע לחתונה גם אם היא של חברה קרובה.


----------



## daimond1 (6/12/12)

אמרתי שחייבים לי משהו???? 
למה להיות תוקפנית?
אם אני לא הולכת לאירוע אני פשוט מודיעה שאני לא באה, בלי תירוצים, שתמיד נשמעים רע. 
אני מכירה את האורחים שהזמנתי, וכן, להפתעתך אני יודעת גם מה המצב הכלכלי של האנשים הספציפיים האלה....כפי שכתבתי, חלק לא הגיעו בגלל אירוע טראומטי שהתרחש בבוקר החתונה ואני יודעת מה הוא היה.


----------



## riki23 (6/12/12)

תשובה 
את כותבת כאילו אנשים חייבים להגיע, הגעה לאירוע צריכה להיות מתוך רצון ולא מתוך אילוץ. אלו שלא מגיעים הרבה פעמים מביאים תירוץ, כי מעמידים אותם במצב לא נעים.
ולעיתים יכול להיות גם אירוע טראומטי.
מי שעוש אירוע חושב שהאירוע שלו במרכז, אבל לאחרים יש אילוצים אחרים.


----------



## P i x i e s (8/12/12)

אבל מה שבאמת לא ברור 
זה למה את נטפלת למישהי אחת ספציפית בשרשור הזה בו היא בסה"כ השתתפה כמו כולם ולא אמרה שום דבר לא בסדר? אין לי שום קשר אליה וזה עצבן אותי.


----------



## awit1 (9/12/12)

pixies... היא יצאה גם עליי....


----------



## מיציפיצי1 (6/12/12)

אני פעם לא הצלחתי למצוא את המקום 
זה היה בטרם ימי הסלולאריים (לפני בערך 20 שנה) ובטח בטרם ימי הג'יפיאס (את המפה הקטנה שהיתה מצורפת להזמנה כנראה שכחנו בבית), הסתובבנו בין פרדסי רחובות/נסציונה/בית עובד כמעט שעתיים למצוא איזו בקתה או מצודה או גן קסום ובסוף התייאשנו והלנו לאכול פיצה...


----------



## Olga1986 (6/12/12)

מהכיוון ההפוך 
בא לי לשתף דווקא איך זה נראה לפעמים מהצד השני, של המתרצים. 
הוזמנתי לפני מספר שנים לחתונה של חברה מהלימודים. אכן אישרתי הגעה, אבל באותו יום סבתא שלי (שגדלתי איתה) נפטרה. כמובן שלא הגעתי לאירוע והודעתי לחברה משותפת שלא אגיע ואת הסיבה לכך. ביקשתי שתתנצל בשמי.
מעבר לכך, למרות שלא הגעתי הבאתי לה צ'ק מכובד.
היא לעומת זאת מעולם לא התקשרה להשתתף בצערי (שלא לדבר על להגיע לשבעה/גילוי מצבה וכו'). כן, אפילו לא אמרה מילה על זה כשבאתי לברך אותה ולתת לה את המתנה.

לא, אנחנו כבר לא בקשר.


----------



## awit1 (6/12/12)

אצלי לא רק שהבריזו גם לא טרחו להרים טלפון... 
אחת שהחשבתי כחברה, שהייתי עבורה כנראה אוזן קשבת ותו לא ומישהי למצוא דרכה מקומות עבודה... 
אישרה הגעה 3 ימים לפני החתונה, לחתונה עצמה לא הגיעה...
אמרתי לעצמי טוב אולי קרה משהו... המתנתי שתיצור איתי קשר לספר לי מה קרה, את ה-אכלו שתו לי הרגיל...
עבר שבוע, עבר חודש, עברה כבר יותר מחצי שנה... לא שמעתי ממנה מילה. 

יכולתי לחשוש שאולי קרה לה משהו, אבל ההתנהלות בפייסבוק שלה לא הראתה כך... 

מבחינתי היא מחוקה ונמחקה על הדך גם מהנייד שלי ומהפייסבוק.

אולי התמימות שלי יום אחד תתפוגג לה... 

ולחשוב שטרחתי לצאת באמצע יום עבודה כדי לכבד אותה בברית של הבן שלה (השלישי). 

מיצי חתולת רחוב--- נגעת בנקודה מאוד רגישה אצלי 

וזו תמונה שלנו....


----------



## awit1 (6/12/12)

שכחתי להוסיף... 
שבדיעבד התברר לי שהיא אמרה לאחותי שהיא גם תגיע למסיבת רווקות....
מיותר לומר שהיא לא הגיעה...


----------



## riki23 (6/12/12)

למה 
היא מחוקה? יתכן שבאמת קרה לה משהו וחוץ מזה החתונה היא שלך, למה היא חייבת להגיע?


----------



## אביה המואביה (7/12/12)

היא כתבה.. 
שעל פי דף הפייסבוק של אותה בחורה, לא קרה לה כלום.
ואם היא לא יכלה להגיע לחתונה, המינימום שאפשר לעשות זה ליצור קשר ולהתנצל. חצי שנה אחרי החתונה היא עדיין לא עשתה את זה.


----------



## הבשית (7/12/12)

אני חושבת שמדובר בטרול..


----------



## awit1 (7/12/12)

נכון. בואי נאמר שאם לא היה את הפייסבוק 
אז יכולתי לחשוב שבאמת קרה משהו. אבל היא התנהלה כרגיל.

אני כנראה החשבתי אותה ליותר ממה שהיא החשיבה אותי ותכל'ס אני פגועה!!

זה למה מחקתי אותה. לפחות שהייתה מרימה טלפון ומסבירה.

בכל שיחה איתה ניסיתי למצוא לה עבודה והיא שלחה דרכי קורות חיים והגיעה לראיונות ואפילו גם התקבלה פעם אחת. 

עצם זה שהיא לא הגיעה לחתונה ולא התקשרה גם מראה רק שהיא ניצלה אותי ודבר לא מעבר, וזה ממש פוגע! 

עד עכשיו יש בי כעסים על זה.


----------



## riki23 (7/12/12)

ואני 
חושבת שאין צרוך להתנצל, כי האירוע הוא פרטי של המתחתנים וזכותם של המזומנים להחליט האם לבוא לחתונה או לא.


----------



## pipidi (7/12/12)

אין שום בעיה אם מוזמנים אינם רוצים להגיע 
הבעיה מתחילה כשהם מאשרים את הגעתם, ומצד שני בסופו של דבר לא מגיעים. 

חוץ מזה, כבר קלטתי ממך שיש לך בעיה עם חתונות ואירועים, אך נראה שזה פשוט אירועים שלא מעניינים אותך של אנשים שלא מעניינים אותך. אם היתה לך חברה קרובה שהאמנת שרוצה להשתתף במסיבה לכבוד אירוע משמח בחייך וגם את רוצה להשתתף באירועים משמחים שלה אז זה היה מעליב אם בלי שום סיבה היא לא תגיע וגם לא תגיד לך שום דבר על זה. 

יש הבדל בין להיות מוזמן לאירוע של מכר מהעבודה לבין אירוע של חברה שאת נחשבת בעיניה לחברה טובה, או בן משפחה קרוב.


----------



## אביה המואביה (7/12/12)

גם אני חושבת כך, אבל.. 
אם הם לא מתכוונים להגיע, שלא יאשרו הגעה מלכתחילה ואז ימציאו תירוצים. לא רוצים לבוא? לא צריך.


----------



## חרצית קטנה1 (7/12/12)

ממש מזדהה עם מה שכתבת. 
אצלנו היו כמה אנשים שלא הגיעו אבל טרחו ליצור קשר ולתת הסבר.
הקושי שלי, אישית, הוא עם מישהי שאישרה הגעה, לא הגיעה ולא טרחה להרים טלפון / לשלוח הודעה / ליצור קשר.
וכן, גם אצלי היא מחוקה.
וזה גורם לי לתהיות- כי באמת הזמנתי את מי שהרגשתי שקרוב אלי ושיש ביננו אהבה הדדית.. ובמקרה הספציפי הזה מדובר במישהי שהייתי שם בשבילה באירועים משמעותיים- שמחים ועצובים כאחד, אבל עצם זה שהיא לא טרחה אפילו להרים טלפון.. כן, זה בהחלט סיבה מספיק טובה עבורי למחוק מישהי מחיי.


----------



## daimond1 (7/12/12)

אני מבינה אותך. 
לחתונה בעלי הזמין שני אחים חברים שלו. האח של החבר (שהוא גם חבר של בעלי) אישר הזמנה כזוג. ביום החתונה הוא הודיע לאחיו שלא יגיע ולא אמר למה (לא לתת סיבה זה לגיטימי בעיני).
כאשר הוא התחתן, התקשרו לאשר הגעתנו, ושאלו אם נוכל לקחת את האמא של  החתן (בחתונה של אחד הבנים בעלי לקח את האמא ואחד האחים לחתונה ולחינה).....


----------



## awit1 (8/12/12)

זה מדהים איך אירוע אחד בחיים (אירוע חשוב) 
חושף פנים אמיתיות של אנשים ומנתב את היחסים הלאה...


----------



## FoOls PaRaDiSe AnGeL (8/12/12)

השמלה שלך מהממת !!  
באתי לביקור מהראשי ...השמלה שלך ממש ממש יפה !!!


----------



## awit1 (9/12/12)

תודה


----------



## אלונה1987 (6/12/12)

רגע של מרמור 
זאת רק אני או שככל שאתה מתקרב לחתונה, ובאירוע עצמו, אתה מגלה שאלו שחשבת שיהיו שם, אינם?

אני אישית דחיתי טיסה לחו"ל בחוש (טיסה שהיה ממש קשה סלגור בגלל מקומות העבודה שלי ושל בן זוגי) על מנת להיות נוכחת במסיבת רווקות של חברה שלי (שלא נאמר בחתונה)
ולעומת זאת אני כבר מכינה את האוזן או יותר נכון את הנפש להברזה של מי שהיתה חברת ילדות שלי (ושארגנתי לה את מסיבת הרווקות לבדי כשאני בחו"ל...אותו חו"ל מלמעלה)...

שלא נדע הברזות!


----------



## riki23 (6/12/12)

למה הברזות? 
אני לא אדחה נסיעה לחו,ל בגלל הזמנה לחתונה. אצלינו בעבודה בחודש אחרון היו 5 חתונות. נראה לך הגיוני שאגיע לכולן ואוציא כל כך הרבה כסף וגם זמן?
לפני 10 שנים כאשר הייתי צעירה ותמימה , הייתי אמורה לטוס לחו"ל בשעות המוקדמות של הבוקר, ערב לפני הייתה חתונה של חברה אם אפשר לקרוא לה חברה. החתונה הייתה מחוץ לעיר, לא היה לי רכב וגם לא תחבורה סבירה, נסעתי בטרמפים. חזרתי מאוחר ישר לנתב,ג, כאשר חזרתי מחו"ל משום מה אותה חברה הפסיקה איתי קשר. מאז, צר לי, אני עושה מה שנוח לי.
ועוד דוגמא, לפני חודש עברתי תאונה, חברה אחת אילו לא טרחה לסמס לי החלמה מהירה, אבל היא מתחתנת עוד חודש. אין לי שום כוונה להגיע וגם לשלוח מתנה. אני הולכת לשלוח לה מיל שעקב תאונה לא מתאים לי.


----------



## אביה המואביה (7/12/12)

לגיטימי. 
אבל כמובן תלוי בחתונה של מי מדובר.

אם מדובר בחתונה של החברה הכי טובה שלי, אני אדחה נסיעה לחו"ל כדי להיות בחתונה. 
וזה מה שהייתי מצפה ממנה.


----------



## behappy (7/12/12)

אצלנו.. 
היו כמה מקרים מקסימים ומחממי- לב מאוד:

זוג חברים קרובים שהגיעו למרות שזה גרם להם להזיז את הביקור השנתי שלהם בארץ, להזמין בלחץ כרטיסי טיסה מארהב ולבזבז על החתונה וכל המסביב את רוב ימי החופשה השנתיים שלהם.

כנ"ל גם חבר קרוב שהזיז טיסה לפגוש את אחיו בחו"ל הגם שהקנס על הזזה היה כבד במיוחד.
היה גם חבר שהגיע למרות שהיה בשנת אבל. נשאר לחופה והלך מיד אחריה. 

שני המקרים שמאוד מאוד פגעו בי:
1. חברת ילדות שלי שסידרתי לה מבעוד מועד טרמפ עם הדוד שלי וסבתא שלי, שיקחו אותה מהבית שלה, רק שתבוא. היא לא הגיעה ולא טרחה להודיע למרות שאישרה הגעה. יום למחרת קיבלתי ממנה סמס מתנצל אבל מבחינתי, היא לגמרי מחוקה. הגעתי גם לחתונה שלה וגם שלחתי מתנה נדיבה לברית של בנה הבכור, על אף שבאותן תקופות הייתי בתקופה מאוד קשה כלכלית [סטודנטית תפרנית מאוד שגם גרה רחוק ממקומות האירועים ההם]. לא סולחת על דבר כזה.

2. חברה שחשבתי שהיא קרובה למרות שקצת התרחקנו מאז שעברתי צפונה לחיפה, סימסה לי שלא תגיע בצורה מאוד לקונית וקרה. לא סולחת.
מבחינתי, אלה לא חברים.

מנגד, יש לי חברה מאוד טובה, כמו אחות, שתכננה לנסוע למרכז אמריקה כשהחתונה נפלה על כמה ימים אחרי הטיסה, ולא רק היא- אלא גם בן הזוג שלה. היא לא יכלה להזיז את הטיסה אבל הייתה אחת מהמארגנות של מסיבת הרווקות, נתנה לי מתנה וכתבה לי ברכה כל כך ממיסה ומרגשת... אלה דברים לחלוטין חבריים שאין שום מצב להפגע מהם.

מעבר לזה, רוב מי שאישר הגעה הגיע, למעט מקרים שהודיעו לנו מראש שיהיה ספק אם בן הזוג יגיע, לרוב בגלל שזה היה יום לפני תחילת שנת הלימודים בבתי הספר והגנים.


----------



## dominogrose (7/12/12)

יש לי תירוץ מצחיייקקק 
התקשרתי לחברה רחוקה יחסית להזמין אותה לחתונה.
אמרתי לה את תאריך והיא אמרה לי שהיא לא תוכל להגיע כי גם היא מתחתנת באותו היום!
חשבתי שהיא עובדת עליי עד שנפגשנו במקרה ביום החתונה בצילומים בחוץ.
2 כלות, 2 שמלות לבנות. כמובן שהצטלמנו ביחד להנציח את המאורע


----------



## אביה המואביה (7/12/12)

אדיר!


----------



## awit1 (9/12/12)

חזק!!


----------



## המרחפת (8/12/12)

"יש לי ADD" 
הבנזוג שלי ואני היינו כמה ימים אצל ההורים שלו, והתכוננו לנסוע חזרה ביום שלישי, כי ביום רביעי היו לו תוכניות לערב. 
כל הנסיעה סבבה סביב זה, רק שהוא לא זכר מהן אותן תוכניות!!!
הוא התקשר לעבודה לברר אם יש משמרת, התקשר לחבר לשאול אם קבעו פגישת לימודים, התקשר לעוד כמה מקומות, ונאדה. 
טוב. חזרנו ביום שלישי, ביום רביעי הוא עבד בבוקר ובערב המשיך לתהות למה היה בטוח שיש לו משהו ביום רביעי, כי ביומן לא רשום כלום. 

בחמישי בבוקר עברתי על ערימת דואר שאמא שלו (חמותי) שמרה לו, ולאחר שסיימתי לפתוח ולקרוא את תוכנה של אחת המעטפות, אמרתי לו "אני יודעת מה היה אתמול בערב. החתונה של Y מהמילואים". 

הוא הרגיש כל כך רע, כי הוא מאד רצה להיות שם, לחגוג איתו ולהנות. במקום זה קנה לו מעיל דוחה גשם בצבע חקי, שיוכל ללבוש במילואים ועלה יותר ממה שהתכוון לרשום בצ'ק....


----------



## DanDiDanDi (8/12/12)

מקרה מהצד השני 
אמממ אומנם אצלי זה המקרה ההפוך אני כביכול הברזתי מחתונה של חברה..
אנחנו חברות שגרות במרחק אחת מהשנייה נפגשנו בסמינר של מקום שהתנדבנו בו ומאז הקשר נשמר רופף טלפונית וכו'.
חצי שנה לפני החתונה שלה יזמתי פגישה איתה ונסעתי עד אלייה והיא סיפרה לי שהיא מתחתנת וממש שמחתי-אני בדיוק התגייסתי.
ולכן הבטחתי שאבוא אם יתאפשר לי כי צהל זה לא גוף כלכך מתחשב..ודאגתי להדגיש גם לה את זה שאני רוצה מאוד לבוא  אך זה לא תלוי בי
בכל אופן המפקדים שלי משכו אותי עד השנייה האחרונה עם התשובה  וביום החתונה הודיעו לי שאני לא יכולה לצאת..
חשבתי לעצמי שיהיה מפגר לשלוח לה ביום החתונה עם כל הלחץ והבלאגן את התשובה המאכזבת..
כמה ימים אחרי החתונה התקשרתי לדבר איתה היא לא ענתה, סימסתי והיא שוב לא ענתה ומאז היא לא מדברת איתי..
זה מוצדק לדעתכם?
אני לא חושבת שצריך לשמור טינה וכעס לאדם שהבריז, זה לא תמיד תלוי בנו... עם כל הרצון הטוב


----------



## חובבת חוק (8/12/12)

2 סיבות מוזרות ביותר שהיו לנו - 
האחת - חברה טובה שלי ובן זוגה לא הגיעו בטענה שאין להם איך להגיע ושלא אחרת מאשר - אני - צרירכה לדאוג להם לטרמפ, וזאת לאור העובדה שלשניהם יש רכב !

השניה - ידיד טוב שהייתי אצלו שבועיים לפני החתונה שלי בבריתה ושמתי לו צ'ק נחמד, בחר שלא להגיע לחתונה שלנו בתירוץ שלאשתו יש חתונה של בת דודה והוא נשאר לשמור על הילדה.
מיותר לציין שהוא אפילו לא החזיר את שקיבל שבועיים קודם נכון?


----------



## אליקו מזליקו (8/12/12)

סיפור על חברה של אשתי 
אקדים ואומר שמדובר בחברות טובות, אשתי הייתה נוכחת בכל האירועים של אותה חברה. 
בקיצור, כשהיא התקשרה אליה לבשר שאנחנו מתחתנים היא אמרה לה שהיא בפגישה ושהיא תחזור אליה, אשתי ראתה שהיא לא חוזרת
אז התקשרה בשנית והשאירה הודעה. כמובן שהיא לא חזרה וגם לא הגיעה.
אחרי כמה ימים היא הגיבה לתמונה שלנו וכתבה לה שהיא הייתה בחו"ל ונמחקו לה כל מס' הטלפון. אשתי כתבה לה את המס' שלה. 
כמובן שתגובה או משהו לא היו מאז...


----------

